# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  Giúp mình Xem Pass Wifi

## giacnguvang

nhờ các bạn! 
mình được ông thầy cho mật khẩu để vào mạng wifi nhưng mà chỉ đánh thằng vào máy mình mà không cho mình biết. khi khởi động máy là tự connect mạng thui. thế là mình không biết cái pass là ntn. mình muốn xem là gì mà cứ nhấn vào đó là bị mất, muốn coppy thì lại biến mất. giờ phải làm thế nào để xem được mật khẩu, các bạn ai đã làm thử qua cho mình xin ý kiến,hoặc cách làm thì tốt quá..thank trước. các bạn ơi pass ở dạng dau chấm#-o

----------


## panda126

nếu mình không nhầm thì pass với wpa, wpa2 thì pass bị mã hóa trên máy tính rồi. chỉ có wep thì mới dùng phần mềm để xem lại đc thôi. 
theo mình bạn cài keylog vào máy rồi bảo ông thầy mất pass rồi hoặc máy em mới ghost lại nên mất pass.... rồi bảo ông ấy gõ lại cho.

----------


## biankiem174

thank kiu ban nha to khong nghi ra ga that day.hhjj

----------

